# Attention all Manfrotto 322 RC2 owners



## Overread (Jul 2, 2008)

Well if like me you use one of these great heads on your tripod I bet one thing bugs you at times - the lack of ability to lock the friction grip in the released position to allow easy movement with the camera and a longer heavy tripod:
if so then this might be the solution to all your problems:
http://www.juzaforum.com/forum-en/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1801&p=11063#p11063

simple and yet effective and cheap too!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting, but I rarely pan with the 322.  I got the 322 for...well, you know Overread.  I do have the 488 which works good for panning, but I will file this option for future use.  Thanks.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 3, 2008)

Interesting idea - cheers for the tip. I haven't really felt the need yet, but it's a cool tip for if I ever do.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jul 3, 2008)

There is an add on panning plate available to go under the ball head as well which should work better and they are only around $35.  If I remember the brand I will post up.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jul 3, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> There is an add on panning plate available to go under the ball head as well which should work better and they are only around $35.  If I remember the brand I will post up.



Cool tip. Feisol makes a panning plate for like $30 i believe. I do not pan too much with that head though.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 3, 2008)

Been using this under my 322 for a long time.  Well made and fits like it was made for it. 
http://www.feisol.net/feisol-panning-base-pb70-p-17.html


----------

